# Absolut unregelmässige Freezes



## Thoor (17. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Bevor ich mit meiner Geschichte loslege hier die Hardware, der PC ist ca 2 Monate alt und wurde im Fachgeschäft per Hand zusammengebaut:

Kurzfassung: I7 Quadcore mit 3.4 GHZ NVidia GeForce GTX580 8 GB RAM Netzteil mit genug Bums Blueray Leser

1x 250GB SSD 
2x 2TB HDD (Daten)
1x 3TB HDD (Sicherung mit Acronis)

Komplettfassung:
Im Anhang

Der Rechner gehört meiner Mutter und wurde wie oben erwähnt vom Profi zusammengebaut. Was evtl noch zu erwähnen ist: Als ich ihn das erste Mal
installiert habe, war eine der Daten HD's kaputt (wurde bei uns zuhause nicht erkannt, im Geschäft gings aber noch), die wurde dann vom Fachgeschäft direkt gewechselt. 
Laut meiner Mutter tritt das Problem mit den Freezes auf, seit ein wirklich lautes Geräusch aus dem Rechner kam, abgestürzt ist er deswegen aber nicht.

Der Rechner friert in absolut unregelmässigen Abständen ein. Manchmal kackt er schon auf dem Desktop ab, manchmal läuft er bei anspruchsvollen
Programmen noch. 
Nur durch drücken des Ausschaltknopfes kann der Rechner heruntergefahren werden.
Wenn der Rechner wieder hochfährt ist im Eventlog absolut nichts zu sehen (Ausser der Meldung das er abgewürgt wurde natürlich)

Folgendes wurde probiert:

* Temperatur/Hitzestau -> Temperaturen absolut im normalen Bereich, es drehen auch alle Lüfter, keiner ist beschädigt
* Es waren 2 Monitore angeschlossen, ein Acer mit HDMI und ein Belinea mit VGA <-> VGA to DVI Adapter <-> DVI. -> Der 2. Monitor wurde bereits abgehängt und das HDMI Kabel durch ein hochwertiges ersetzt
* Grafikkarten Treiber -> Topaktuell
* Memtest, ohne Ergebnisse
* Funmark Grafikkarten Test -> Da ist mir aufgefallen das die Temperatur der GraKa relativ schnell hochgeht, ist aber im erträglichen Bereich und der Rechner kackt auch nicht ab
* HD (inkl. SSD) Test -> ohne Ergebnisse
* CCleaner -> Computer ist sauber
* BIOS -> Müsste auf dem neusten Stand sein.

Der Computer war bereits wieder beim Fachhändler, der hat ihn 2 Tage komplett getestet, konnte aber nichts finden, bei ihm ist der Rechner auch nicht abgestürzt. Bei uns zuhause läuft er ab und zu auch einen Tag, dann kackt er wieder ab. Auffällig ist, der alte PC meiner Mutter hatte ein ähnliches Problem, der hing an der gleichen Steckdose. (Bei dem war aber echt das Mainboard hinüber, hatte auch optische Schäden (Brandspuren auf der Kupferleitung, geknickte Transistoren etc.). 

Wir verwenden eine "Blitzschlagsichere" Steckleiste welche vor Überspannung und Schwankungen schützen soll, das ist das einzige was noch anders ist als beim Fachhändler. Aber das seltsame ist, dass der PC jetzt ca 2 Monate ohne Murren lief, und das alles (Steckleiste, 2. Monitor, HDMI Kabel, etc.) war bereits vorher da.

Ich habe heute Abend dann mal noch ins BIOS geschaut, aber nichts verändert. Ich habe lediglich die bestehenden Einstellungen angeschaut. Bin dann mit ESC raus, ohne die Änderungen zu speichern. Seltsamerweise kam dann eine Meldung in der BIOS Schrift à la "BIOS is missing" und dann n Fehlercode (glaub es war 00000x8 oder sowas). Wollte dann die Fehlermeldung abschreiben, der Rechner hat sich dann aber heruntergefahren.

Da es ein neuer PC mit Garantie ist, ist der Handlungsraum begrenzt, sprich BIOS flashen, BIOS resetten, Grafikkarte testweise tauschen, etc. fällt leider weg. Ich werde morgen nochmals den Fachhändler kontaktieren, aber ich wollte hier al parallel nachfragen ob wer noch eine Idee hat.

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach hat das Mainboard oder das BIOS nen Schuss weg, irgendwie scheint der Rechner einfach in den "Notüberhitzungsmodus" zu gehen, obwohl die Temperaturen normal sind (Mit Fandingens und Funmark gemessen).

Was denkt ihr, an was könnte es noch liegen? Bin für jeden vernünftigen Input echt dankbar, der Rechner hat umgerechnet ca 2000 Euro gekostet und meine Mutter ist am Boden zerstört... 

Falls ihr noch weitere Infos braucht, einfach melden!

Herzlichsten Dank!

Thoor

//Edit: Die ulkige Zeilenschaltung habe ich meinem HP Netbook zu verdanken, sorry! 

//Edit2: Die komplette Fassung hab ich mal im Anhang hochgeladen


----------



## Caps-lock (18. September 2012)

Hmmm
mir kommen da ganz andere Fragen...

Betreibt deine Mutter professionellen Filmschnitt, oder wofür ist der Rechner gedacht ?


----------



## Pyronidas (18. September 2012)

Häng den süßen kleinen mal an ne andre Steckdose ich hab im Wohnzimmer eine auf der schwankt die Spannung immer n bisschen da schmiert mir der Rechner auch oft ab auf der andren schnurrt er wie n Kätzchen und naja Fachhändler *rolleyes*
Ausserdem erlischt dir keien Garantie wenn du das Bios flashst oder resettest wer hat dir son Schmarrn erzählt? Dir wird nur nicht geholfen wenn dus versemmelst, ein erfolgreicher Biosflash beeinträchtigt weder Garantie noch Gewährleistung.
Wo wären wir leicht da wenn ich mir n neuen PC kaufe und n Monat drauf kommt der Motherboardhersteller drauf das das Board n flash braucht weil meine CPU nicht richtig damit läuft? Soll ich den Kasten dann zum *Fachhändler* schleppen?


----------



## Saji (18. September 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Hmmm
> mir kommen da ganz andere Fragen...
> 
> Betreibt deine Mutter professionellen Filmschnitt, oder wofür ist der Rechner gedacht ?



Sie hat ihn gekauft und er spielt darauf. 

Würde auch mal die Steckdose wechseln und wenn das Problem weiterhin besteht den sog. Fachhändler so lange auf die Nüsse gehen bis er das Innenleben komplett auf dem Kopf stellt und das Mainboard austauscht. Wenn der Rechner schon Sachen wie "BIOS missing" ausspuckt, dann aber ohne Probleme hochfährt stimmt da was ganz und gar nicht.


----------



## Thoor (18. September 2012)

Erstmal herzlichen Dank für die lieben Antworten, trotz der späten Stunde der Erstellung 

Also Filmschnitte etc werden nicht vorgenommen, der Rechner gehört meiner Mutter und dient hauptsächlich zum surfen, zocken (Ja meine Mutter zockt auch ) und diverse andere Sachen. Aber bisher sind keine wirklichen Hardcore Programme auf dem Rechner vorhanden, Abkacken tut er ja auch bei nem geöffneten Firefox.

Ich habe den Rechner nun nochmals zum Fachhändler gebracht, er hat auf Garantie ein neues Mainboard bestellt und testweise eine alte Grafikkarte eingebaut. Mal schauen was jetzt passiert, ich persönlich denke es ist eher das Mainboard. 

Schwankungen in der Steckdose habe ich mir auch schon gedacht, aber der PC lief ja schliesslich ca 2 Monate ohne zu zicken. Wenn es wirklich Schwankungen in der Dose sind, müssten die ja schon vorher vorhanden sein. 

Was mir gerade auffällt: Bei mir zuhause sind 2 Boxen mit einem normalen 3.5mm Klinkenstecker auf dem Anschluss des Mainboards eingestöpselt. Aber diese waren auch bereits vor den Freezes da, daran kann es ja wohl nicht liegen oder?

Herzlichen Dank nochmals, wenn sich was neues ergibt melde ich mich sicher wieder =)

LG

Thoor

//EDIT: Die BIOS Fehlermeldung tritt übrigens IMMER auf nach verlassen des BIOS ohne Änderungen vorzunehmen oder zu speichern, sie lautet:

BLInitializeLibrary failed 0xc000009a

Hab das mal gegooglet aber nichts gefunden was passt, evtl. hilfts jemandem von euch ja


----------



## xynlovesit (18. September 2012)

Schau doch einfach mal, was fuer ein Netzteil eingebaut ist. Am besten wie viel Watt und welches Marke.


----------



## Thoor (18. September 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Schau doch einfach mal, was fuer ein Netzteil eingebaut ist. Am besten wie viel Watt und welches Marke.



BeQuiet 700W, das Ding hat definitiv genug Bumms inner Hütte.


----------



## Konov (18. September 2012)

Du solltest den Link im Eingangsposting unbedingt ändern, da bekomm ich von AVAST nämlich ne Trojanerwarnung


----------



## dereineundderandere (18. September 2012)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Bevor ich mit meiner Geschichte loslege hier die Hardware, der PC ist ca 2 Monate alt und wurde im Fachgeschäft per Hand zusammengebaut:
> 
> ...


ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit mein Rechner 
Ich glaub das ist der i7 der brauch mehr Kühlung ich Dreh alle Lüfter 
Immer hoch bevor ich spiele seid dem gib's keine Abstürze


----------



## Thoor (18. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Du solltest den Link im Eingangsposting unbedingt ändern, da bekomm ich von AVAST nämlich ne Trojanerwarnung



Lol? Naja, AVAST ist ja auch nicht unbedingt das Mass der Dinge  Werds aber gleich ändern, Danke für den Hinweis!

Das mit den Lüftern, bzw. dem Hitzestau war auch schon ein Gedanke von mir, die Temperaturen sind aber stets im normalen Bereich, auch wenn ich Furmark auf einer Full HD 1080 Resolution laufen lasse  Und der Freeze passiert ja auch wenn praktisch gar nichts läuft (Nur Firefox oder Explorer)

LG

Thoor


----------



## Konov (18. September 2012)

Thoor schrieb:


> Lol? Naja, AVAST ist ja auch nicht unbedingt das Mass der Dinge  Werds aber gleich ändern, Danke für den Hinweis!



AVAST ist voll cool für lau 
Jedenfalls besser als das Antivir Zeug was ich vorher hatte.


----------



## Caps-lock (18. September 2012)

> Ich glaub das ist der i7 der brauch mehr Kühlung ich Dreh alle Lüfter
> Immer hoch bevor ich spiele seid dem gib's keine Abstürze


Warum sollte der groß Leistung brauchen wenn man spielt ?


----------



## Thoor (18. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> AVAST ist voll cool für lau
> Jedenfalls besser als das Antivir Zeug was ich vorher hatte.



Naja, hab halt so gewisse Erfahrungen mit AVAST gemacht, auf die ich gern verzichtet hätte. Aber das gehört wohl hier nicht hin 

@Topic: Könnte es wirklich an dem vermaledeiten Benutzerkonto liegen? Ich mein dass es bei Verwendung einer Domain / eines SBS Server gerne mal vorkommt das des Profil defekt ist und dann allerlei qurilige Sachen passieren ist mir bekannt, aber bei nem normalen Windows 7 64 bit Premium? (Verwendet eigentlich Windows bei der "normalen" Benutzerverwaltung im Hintergrund auch AD? Oder ist das nur bei Server OS vorhanden?)

//Edit: So mal wat neues:
Vom Fachhändler wurde ja vorübergehend eine neue (alte) Grafikkarte eingebaut, die bis zum Eintreffen des bestellten Mainboards als "Testgerät" funktionieren sollte, um die GraKa als Fehlerquelle auszuschliessen. Lustigerweise freezed er nicht mehr. Dafür schiesst er nun mit Bluescreens aus allen Rohren (Das System lief aber einen ganzen Tag stabil!) Angefangen mit dem, vorallem aus XP, bekannten "BAD_POOL_CALLER", bis hin zum Bluescreen weil angeblich irgendeine .sys Datei nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Ich bin mir nun nahezu sicher das des Mainboard ODER die SSD einen Weg hat.


----------



## Thoor (7. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich mal wieder...

Der Computer wurde inzwischen beinahe komplett ausgetauscht (Alles bis auf die Daten HD's, die sind aber in Ordnung). Der Computer lief nun rund eine oder zwei Wochen stabil ohne Freezes, das scheint sich erledigt zu haben. Heute morgen kam aber wieder ein Bluescreen... Die Meldung war 

*DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL*
Logisch, ein Treiberproblem also. Lustigerweise kam aber seit der PC wieder hier ist nichts neues dazu. Ich habe lediglich vor ca einer Woche den HP Photosmart C4680 per USB angeschlossen, dieser lief aber auch problemlos. Der weitere Fehlercode war STOP: 0x000000D1, weiter meldet er den Prozess Rt64win7.sys als Fehlerquelle. Gemäss diversen Internetforen liegt dieser Bluescreen am Soundtreiber. Der Realtek Treiber war auch schon 2 Jahre alt. Ich habe dann den neuen installiert (22.06.2012), den Drucker deinstalliert und mit dem neuesten Treiber installiert und zum Schluss noch CCleaner angeworfen. Jedoch ist der Bluescreen nun noch einmal aufgetreten. Anscheinend könnte es auch noch am Norton Antivirus AutoScan liegen, diesen habe ich ebenfalls deaktiviert. Hat hier jemand ne Ahnung an was es sonst noch liegen könnte...? Ich bin nämlich langsam echt am Ende mit meinem Latein...

LG & Danke

Thoor


----------



## Xathom (7. Oktober 2012)

Erst einmal mein Beileid, möchte nicht mit dir Tauschen 

Der Rechner scheint ja wenn er aus dem Service kommt immer 1-2 Wochen problemlos zu laufen, ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, das deine Mum nichts verändert...
Anhand der Systemsteuerung kann man ja nachvollziehen, welche Windows Updates installiert wurden (Haken bei Updates anzeigen reinmachen)
Ich würde einfach mal schauen was installiert wurde bevor der Fehler auftrat und nach der Patchnummer + Probleme googlen.
Manchmal kann man so doof gar nicht denken das gewisse Konfigurationen mit einigen Updates Probleme haben.
Evtl gibt es ja für euer Problem ein Hotfix...

Alternativ diese Updates deinstallieren und zu Testzwecken automatische Updates ausschalten und Rebooten +testen. 

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Konov (8. Oktober 2012)

Formatieren ist bei Treiberproblemen immer die sauberste Lösung, aber eben auch etwas stressig weil man bei 0 anfängt.
Backups sind natürlich Pflicht


----------



## Thoor (8. Oktober 2012)

Der Rechner wurde bereits formatiert, sämtliche Treiber sind neu und auf dem aktuellsten Stand.

Ich hab gestern mal noch den neuen Netzwerktreiber von Realtek installiert, bis jetzt ist der Bluescreen nicht mehr aufgetaucht, ich hoffe es bleibt so.

LG

Thoor


----------



## Thoor (26. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen...

Und die Leidensgeschichte geht weiter...

Der PC hängt sich nun wieder völlig unregelmässig auf, ohne Bluescreen, Fehlermeldung oder Ähnliches. Hardwaretechnisch ist alles ok, daran kanns nicht liegen.

Mir ist nun aufgefallen dass das Problem ausschliesslich bei WoW auftritt. Sämtliche Treiber sind auf dem neusten Stand, genauso wie die Firmware der SSD. Anzumerken ist hier noch das WoW auf einer der Daten Haddrisk installiert ist, nicht auf der SSD selber. Habe das aber bei meinem eigenen PC auch und dort läufts ohne Mucken. Habe nun anhand dieses Threads http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/5207772434?page=2 mal Änderungen vorgenommen, scheint aber alles nichts zu bringen. Hat hier evtl noch irgendwer ne Idee


----------



## Dagonzo (26. Mai 2013)

Spontan würden mir zwei Dinge einfallen. 
Zum einen hast du eventuell Probleme mit zu hohen Temperaturen (durch Staub im Rechner/Lüfter/Kühlkörper) oder das Netzteil hat eine Macke.


----------



## Thoor (26. Mai 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Spontan würden mir zwei Dinge einfallen.
> Zum einen hast du eventuell Probleme mit zu hohen Temperaturen (durch Staub im Rechner/Lüfter/Kühlkörper) oder das Netzteil hat eine Macke.



Die Temperaturen sind im absolut normalen Bereich und das Netzteil kann auch keine Macke haben, wurde alles getauscht. Und wie gesagt, es ist ausschliesslich bei WoW so, bei anderen Rechenintensiven Games (Sims 3, Anno, etc.) läuft der Rechner ohne Murren. Es MUSS also ein Softwareproblem sein...


----------



## Leviathan666 (27. Mai 2013)

Thoor schrieb:


> Die Temperaturen sind im absolut normalen Bereich und das Netzteil kann auch keine Macke haben, wurde alles getauscht. Und wie gesagt, es ist ausschliesslich bei WoW so, bei anderen Rechenintensiven Games (Sims 3, Anno, etc.) läuft der Rechner ohne Murren. Es MUSS also ein Softwareproblem sein...



Widerspricht sich ein wenig mit der Aussage...



> Der Rechner friert in absolut unregelmässigen Abständen ein. Manchmal kackt er schon auf dem Desktop ab, manchmal läuft er bei anspruchsvollen
> Programmen noch.



Hohe Temperaturen vielleicht nicht, aber wenn irgendetwas mit dem CPU-Kühler nicht stimmt, muss es nicht zwangsläufig zu hohen Temperaturen kommen.
Es kann sein, dass deine CPU in diesem Fall einfach ein paar Gänge runterschaltet. Das würde aber nicht erklären, warum es zum Einfrieren kommt.



> Hardwaretechnisch ist alles ok, daran kanns nicht liegen.


Woher willst du das wissen? Weil alles neu ist und vom "Profi" zusammengebaut wurde?

Bluescreen

*



			DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
Ram, Netzwerkkarte, fehlerhafte Systemdateien.

Um die Ursache genauer einzukreisen, solltest du folgendes prüfen:

(- Treiber und Betriebssystem updaten; hast du ja angeblich schon)
- Andere Steckdose
- CPU BurnInTest
- Arbeitsspeicher prüfen (memtest86+)
- Anderes Netzteil
- Windows neu installieren


----------



## Thoor (8. Juli 2013)

Ich ergänz hier mal die (bei mir funktionierende Lösung)

Die letzten Freezes hingen gar nicht mit dem Rechner zusammen. Scheinbar scheint je nach System / Softwarezusammensetzung WoW ein Problem mit den unterschiedlichsten DirectX Versionen sowie den 32/64Bit System zu haben. Ich hab im Launcher unter "Optionen - Voreinstellungen für das Spiel" die DirectX Version auf 9 heruntergestuft und den 32 Bit Client gestartet. Siehe da, seit Monaten keinen Absturz mehr zu verzeichnen. Scheint ein Bekannte Blizzard Problem zu sein. Vielleicht hilfts ja dem einen oder anderen in Zukunft.

Good Guy Thoor strikes again! \o/


----------



## destiny93 (16. Juli 2013)

Läuft noch?

und lag es an DirectX Version?

LG


----------

